# Case Ih 330 steering problems



## nbbrown (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have a question about my STX 330 tractor. I can turn the steering wheel a little over one revolution and then it starts to turn. This just occurred yesterday and I'm trying to figure out what went wrong. I suspect that it may be the main hydraulic filter but can't get one until tomorrow. It does this going both turns so I am hoping it is the filter.  It chatters and vibrates quite a bit at the filter and hydraulic lines. Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you checked your fluid level?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ewwww... that's not really your garden variety tractor!
Have you completed a service on it in the recent past? I'm wondering about the quality or quantity of your trans/hydraulic fluid. 
Chattering could be caused by an inferior or incorrect tractor hydraulic fluid. Could also be caused by cavitation due to air infiltration through perhaps, a deteriorated oil pickup line, or a low oil level causing the pickup line to create a vortex when picking up oil and sucking in air.


----------

